# TD Payscales for University Theatre



## Chris Chapman (Nov 11, 2009)

Hey all, I'm contemplating a change of position. Do we have any idea what the ballpark payscale should be for Univeristy Theatre Technical Directors? The College I got my BFA from has had a really high TD turn over rate in the past few years and I'm debating throwing my hat into the ring.

I'm currently the TD at a High School Performing Arts Center, have held the job for 11+ years, but Michigan is going through horrific budget stuff right now, and jobs like mine are starting to come under fire at the Secondary Ed level.

My concern is that my pay rate may actually take a step down from where I'm at now.

Feel free to shoot me email if you don't want to reply publicly.

[email protected]


----------



## Footer (Nov 11, 2009)

I have seen it go from 30k to 60k. If you have an MFA, that helps, but does not guarantee you more pay from what I have seen. Remember, there are a lot of MFA's out there right now that don't have work and are willing to take a reduction in pay. 

Also, if they have high turnover, that usually means the pay is not even close to what they job requires. Something to think about.


----------



## DaveySimps (Nov 11, 2009)

Most of the positions I have seen range from the low 30's to the mid 40's. If you have an MFA and it is a large program, I could see it jumping into the low 50's, but that is the upper end of positions I have seen. Of course, great benefits and some sort of pension are usually included, and lots of contracts are only 9 or 10 months out of the year. 

~Dave


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 13, 2009)

It's going to depend a lot on if you are allowed to teach... which probably depends on your degree. If it's a state institution you should be able to look up the state pay scale and find out exactly the payscale. 

I'm in a part time hourly position. Have you ever heard of an hourly T.D.? I swear I'm the only one. We aren't much on maintenance, clean up, or organization.


----------



## Esoteric (Nov 16, 2009)

I think the TD at my university made in the upper $50k to mid $60k range, but that is without the overhire pay from IATSE (the Universities main theater was also an IA roadhouse) or his teaching salary.

Mike


----------

